# Tricks and Homemade tools



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

After seeing this idea on another forum and reading about cleaning kits today, I thought I would start a tread to see what you guys/gals use in the way of homemade tools or little tricks you have picked up or learned along the way.

Example: This is nothing new, but I buy grease by the jar and then put it in a syringe with a huge needle to dispense on frame rails, ect. I have a friend in the medical field so they were free!!


Please chime in and let us know what your tricks or homemade tool consist of. :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Not really a "trick" but I use motor oil instead of gun oil for lube. Been doing it for a few years at a fraction of the cost of gun oil.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Todd said:


> Not really a "trick" but I use motor oil instead of gun oil for lube. Been doing it for a few years at a fraction of the cost of gun oil.


Use a synthetic motor oil. You get more rounds per magazine that way......


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> Use a synthetic motor oil. You get more rounds per magazine that way......


I do. Mobil 1 Synthetic. :smt033


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you find yourself disassembling or reassembling a firearm that has small springs that might launch themselves during the task at hand, then do the work in a large clear plastic bag. Put the gun and your hands in the bag and go to work, watching through the side of the bag. If a spring goes airborne, it will stay in the bag, making it easy to recover. It also prevents it from bouncing off your eyeball/head/nearest body part.

I use this a LOT when working on S&W revolver innards...


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I've found that Q-Tips are just about .22 caliber, old t-shirts make hundreds of barrel cleaning patches, and a proper gunsmithing screwdriver is not the same as your typical wood screw driver. Get or make one that fits the screws on your gun.


----------

